

It's 'Unfortunate That the American Dream Has Been Demonized' - newacc
http://knowledge.wharton.upenn.edu/article.cfm?articleid=2343

======
xsmasher
"Honest work for honest pay" has not been demonized, or the social mobility
that America represents, or even open capital markets.

"Greed is Good" has been demonized, as it should be. Making money by grift,
insider trading and market manipulation has been demonized, as it should be.
Luckily that's not what the American Dream is.

